# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  OTOP-Markt

## Siamfan

Ein überwältigendes Angebot. 


Meine Frau hatte heute Morgen noch Kopf-, .... -Schmerzen und hütete das Bett,  aber heute Abend mußte sie dahin. 





























Mich erschlägt so was! 



DAS werde ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr essen!

Für mich gab es das:

Etwas scharf,  sonst aber lecker

----------

